# Knoten für Stahlvorfach



## Perca3.0 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bisher habe ich für meine Stahlvorfächer (Flexonit 6,8kg) immer den Clinchknoten benutzt. Kürzlich habe ich aber beim Fischen am See mit vielen Hängern einem festgestellt, dass es recht schnell am Knoten reißt.

Was ist der beste Knoten um ein Stahlvorfach zu binden?

Außer Zwitzelknoten und Hülsen.

Vielen Dank.
Ingo


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Was ist der beste Knoten um ein Stahlvorfach zu binden?
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank.
> Ingo



warum quetscht du nicht einfach #c das doch tausend mal besser als knoten ....und hält auch deutlich besser|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bisher habe ich für meine Stahlvorfächer (Flexonit 6,8kg) immer den Clinchknoten benutzt. Kürzlich habe ich aber beim Fischen am See mit vielen Hängern einem festgestellt, dass es recht schnell am Knoten reißt.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe es noch nicht selbst probiert, aber wäre nicht evtl. der No-Knot eine Alternative? :m


----------



## NedRise (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Hi Ingo,

wieso willst Du denn unbediengt knoten? Das würde mich interessieren Das quetschen und twizzeln sind die gängigsten Arten für Stahlvorvächer, hat seinen Grund dass sich das durchgesetzt hat.

Gruss..#h

Michael


----------



## MAST_PROD (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Quetschen ist angesagt!

Wenn dir ein dicker Hecht durch die Lappen geht wegen einem geknotetem Stahlvorfach ärgerst du dich nur dumm und debbert!!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Meine Drillinge mach ich nur noch mit dem No-Knot-"Konten" fest.

Sie Schlaufe hab ich lange Zeit gequetscht.
Inzwischen spar ich mir auch das und machen einen ganz normalen Schlaufenknoten.

Hab zwar keine Tragkafrtmessungen durchgeführt, aber bis jetzt hatte ich deswegen noch kein einziges Vorfach gerissen:
Mit dem 10,5 kg Flexonit hab ich aber bei mehreren Hängern meine Barberian Haken Größe 4 (VMC) aufgebogen...

:mDen große Vorteil beim knoten ist ich für, daß ich mir am Wasser (in weniger als einer Minute) genau das Vorfach basteln kann, ich gerade brauche.
Hülsen, Quetschzange und Tasche/Dose für Ersatzvorfächer brauch ich am Wasser nicht mehr.

Nur Stahlvorfach, Drillinge und einen kleinen Seitenschneider mitnehmen muß.
Optional bisschen Schrumpfschlauch...


----------



## Perca3.0 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Hi,

danke schonmal. @ nedrise: Bisher hab ich halt immer geknotet und noch nie nen Fisch verloren. Bei der Vielzahl der Konten die es so gibt dachte ich da sei eben auch ein Guter (besser als Clinch) für Stahlvorfach dabei.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Quetschen ist angesagt!
> 
> Wenn dir ein dicker Hecht durch die Lappen geht wegen einem geknotetem Stahlvorfach ärgerst du dich nur dumm und debbert!!


Meine geknoteten Vorfächer hab ich von zwei Meterhechten, einem 95er und mindestens 10 Fischen ü80 testen lassen!

Fischverluste wegen Schnur-/Vorfachbruch:
:m Null!

Und wer viel Kraft in den Händen, aber wenig Gefühl hat, der kann ein Vorfach locker "totquetschen"!

Sauberes Arbeiten ist bei jeder Technik Grundvorraussetzung...


----------



## NedRise (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Hi Ingo,

wenn Du knoten willst dann mache es doch wie Nachtschwärmern No-Knot und evtl. Schrumpfschlauch um den Knoten zu sichern.

Da ich momentan auf Hecht mit Köfis fische, werde ich so ein Vorfach mal testen, nur mit der Schlaufe bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt..muss ich ausprobieren.

Gruss.

Micha


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Meine geknoteten Vorfächer hab ich von *zwei Meterhechten* testen lassen!



Endlich, da isser...der ZweiMeterhecht


----------



## Tino34 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Knoten mache ich nur mit Titan, Stahl 1x19 oder 7x7 wird zart gequetscht! Meine Erfahrung!


----------



## elbstint (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Der NoKnot ist auch für Stahl in der Haltbarkeit kaum zu schlagen.

Bindebeispiel siehe hier:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/no_drilling_mono.htm


----------



## angler1996 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



Bobster schrieb:


> Endlich, da isser...der ZweiMeterhecht


 
( zwei) Bilder?:mhätt ich gern

Gruß A.


----------



## rxstx rxt (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

An der Fliegenrute verwende ich einen Perfection Loop, wenn ich den Stahl einschlaufe. Sonst verbinde ich Stahl/ Mono mit zwei gegenläufigen Grinnerknoten (im Stahl nur zwei bis drei Windungen). Die Fliege kommt an einen Non-Slip-Mono-Knot mit zwei Windungen. Alles großhechtgetestet#6


----------



## volkerm (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

practical fishing knots heisst das Buch von Lefty Kreh.


----------



## Perca3.0 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Was haltet ihr von dem Knoten?

Ist aus nem andern Forum.(copyright "Mein Kumpel Lutz" aus dem Norwegen Angelfreunde Forum).
Bild 1: Die Schlaufe der Schnur 4 mal durch das Ör ziehen
Bild 2: Den Wirbel durch die Schlaufe führen
Bild 3: zusammenziehen und fertig


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



volkerma schrieb:


> practical fishing knots heisst das Buch von Lefty Kreh.


 

Hei Volker,#h

hast ja in der Theorie mächtig aufgeholt. #6#6#6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Bobster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Endlich, da isser...der ZweiMeterhecht
> ...



Von meinen Zweimeterhechten hätte ich auch gerne ein mal ein Foto...|rolleyes

:mDie Fang ich aber leider nur, wenn niemand in der Nähe ist, der mich fotographieren könnte, oder ich so betrunken bin, daß ich den Fisch nicht mehr in die Kamera halten kann...

Aber, nicht daß es heißt, ich würde nur Sprüche reißen:
:m
Hier sind drei Meter Hecht, alle gefangen mit geknoteten Stahvorfächern!


----------



## da Poser (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Ich nehme für meine 7x7 Stahlvorfächer genau wie bei Geflochtener No-Knot-Verbinder.
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/produc...m_medium=hk&utm_content=&utm_campaign=hk-2013

Das kurze Ende steht da meist etwas seitlich ab, bei viel Kraut sollte man also etwas Schrumpf- oder Silikonschlauch drüberziehen. Ansonsten ist das sehr einfach zu montieren und hat bisher gut gehalten.


----------



## zandertex (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

für 7x7 stahl gibt es nichts besseres als einen eng gebundenen rapala knoten.


----------



## zandertex (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

bitte sehr.......


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe vor Jahren mit dem Knoten von Stahlvorfächer aufgehört da ich bei einigen Hängern nach dem lösen nur noch die Schlaufe am Wirbel hängen hatte.
Danach habe ich Quetschhülsen probiert und bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden gewesen seitdem werden bei mir Stahlvorfächer nur noch gequetscht bei Hängern reißt im Falle eines Falles immer die Hauptschnur oder das Vorfach oder der Haken biegt auf.
Zum Spinnfischen habe ich immer genug fertiggebundene Vorfächer dabei,
beim Ansitzangeln gilt das gleiche zur Not habe ich aber immer ein paar Hülsen und Zange dabei so das ich immer reagieren kann.
Auch finde ich es sieht wesentlich sauberer aus wenn man ein Stahvorfach mit Quetschhülsen baut Knoten sehen immer so improvisiert aus.


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

no knot und twizzeln is nich so mein Ding,binde meine Stahlvorfächer ganz nach Laune mit Doppelklinch-,Palomar,oder Grinnerknoten,seife das
 zu bindende Ende vorher ein zieht sich dann besser.Tragkraft 5 Kg
 ein Fisch hat es noch nie durchgerissen und wenn es mal einen unlösbaren Hänger gibt ist es mir am liebsten wenn das Vorfach reißt
 und da ist es mir egal wo es reißt-ist oft aber nicht immer am Knoten.


----------



## csi-zander (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Servus miteinander,

 Ihr seid mir hoffentlich nicht böse, dass mich hier so einige Argumente zum Kopfschütteln verleiten?!?

 Zäumen wir das Pferd doch einmal von hinten auf; Was spricht denn GEGEN Quetschen?
 (Und man komme mir bitte nicht mit 'Zange & Hülsen mit ans Wasser' -sowas wiegt nicht mal soviel wie 'ne halbe Tafel Schokolade und gibt es sogar mit integriertem Seitenschneider.)

 Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich allerdings so einige Vorteile des Quetschens; Wer allein seinen Köderfisch am Stahl anbieten möchte, mag ja auch knoten, aber ich möchte die Knoter -und besonders die No-Knot-Fans, mal beim Spinnfischen sehen, wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen und nicht hängen.
 Da beschließt man mal kurz einen Stinger zu basteln und mit anzuhängen.
 Und in genau SOLCHEN Situationen bist Du mit dem Quetschen um Lichtjahre präziser und filigraner.
 Dazu kannst du variieren, wieviel Spiel der Drilling in seiner Schlaufe haben soll, etc.

 Aber ein Jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



csi-zander schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> Ihr seid mir hoffentlich nicht böse, dass mich hier so einige Argumente zum Kopfschütteln verleiten?!?
> 
> ...


 
Doch!
Genau das ist für mich der entscheidende Punkt!

Ich hab einen rollenden Angelladen.
Da ist alles drin was man irgendwann mal brauchen könnte...|rolleyes

Am Wasser schnapp ich mir meine Universaltasche, in der alles ist, was ich immer dabei habe.
Dazu kommen ein, zwei Boxen(Mini-Seitenschneider passt da exakt rein), in denen sämtliches Zubehör für die jeweilige Angelart ist.
Und schon gehts los.

Jedes Trum, daß ich zusätzlich mitnehmen (und wieder auspacken) muss stört meine Logistik.
Ich fische, wo es keine Nachteile bringt immer so einfach wie möglich.

Meine Quetschzange hab ich grad gewogen:
:m 173g!
Also 1 3/4 Tafeln Schokolade...

Weitere Argumente:
-Knoten geht schneller
-Hülsen sind mit kalten Fingern schwer aufzufädeln
(viele brauchen dazu sowieso eine Brille)
-sie kosten mehr als ein Knoten
-den No-Knot kann ich wieder öffnen und verschieben
-zu kräftiges Quetschen kann Lizten schädigen, der No-Knot nicht



> Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich allerdings so einige Vorteile des Quetschens; Wer allein seinen Köderfisch am Stahl anbieten möchte, mag ja auch knoten,
> Nur davon hab ich geredet!
> aber ich möchte die Knoter -und besonders die No-Knot-Fans, mal beim Spinnfischen sehen, wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen und nicht hängen.
> Da beschließt man mal kurz einen Stinger zu basteln und mit anzuhängen.
> ...


  Stahlvorfächer zum Spinnfischen und Stinger bastel ich, in allen nötigen Varianten, zuhause.
Die quetsche ich auch.



> Aber ein Jeder wie er mag...


:mJetzt hast´s g´sagt!

Entscheidend ist, daß man seiner Methode vertraut.
Und daß ich meinen Knoten vertrauen kann haben sie mir oft genug bewiesen.


----------



## Wollebre (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

wer für die dünnen Strippen beim Süßwasserangeln crimpt, kann keine Knoten binden!
Selbst beim tropischen Meeresangeln knote ich Stahlvorfach bis 80 lbs. Haie bis 3m, Wahoos, Barakudas etc. konnten bisher alle sicher gelandet werden. Erst ab 100lbs Stahl wird gecrimpt weil dann zu steif.
Nur muss man zu Hause üben Knoten zu binden, und nicht erst am Angelplatz!


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



Wollebre schrieb:


> wer für die dünnen Strippen beim Süßwasserangeln crimpt, kann keine Knoten binden!


 
 |good:


 Selbst TITAN knote ich :m

 Ich habe neulich wieder allen möglichen "Schrott" zum crimpen für ein Spinnfisch-Vorfach zum Wels-Spinnfischen gekauft und bin wieder mit den Ergebnissen sehr unzufrieden.
 Ich trau dem "Braten" nicht....

 Was habe ich gemacht ?
 1,00 mm Hardmono wunderbar und belastbar geknotet !


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Hallo in die Runde,



> -den No-Knot kann ich wieder öffnen und verschieben


na wie schaut denn das Stahlvorfach nachdem öffnen aus?????????
Richtig gekringelt und gekniggt zumindest jedes 1X7, 1X9 oder 7X7 außer vielleicht das Flexonit Expander das ist mir aber persönlich zu teuer.



> Meine Quetschzange hab ich grad gewogen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile "Angler erschöpft zusammengebrochen!!!
War die Quetschhülsenzange zu schwer????????????"

Gruß Frank


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Langsam krieg ich das Gefühl, für manche bricht ein Weltbild zusammen, wenn sie hören, daß man Stahvorfächer auch knoten kann, ohne technische Nachteile zu haben...:c

Oder warum regt ihr Euch so drüber auf?

Ich will doch niemanden davon abhalten, seine Vorfächer zu Quetschen oder Twizzeln.

Wegen mir darf jeder so viel High-End-Tackle kaufen, einsetzten  und mit sich rumtragen wie er will.
:mVon mir aus baut Euch Vorfächer mit Teflon oder Platin beschichteten Klemmhülsen! 
Kauft Euch Zangen, die Euer Monogramm auf jedem Klemmpunkt prägen!
Is´ doch alles OK, solange Ihr Euren Spaß dran habt.|rolleyes

Aber Fakt ist:
:mEin sauberer Knoten funktioniert genauso gut!



> na wie schaut denn das Stahlvorfach nachdem öffnen aus?????????
> Richtig gekringelt und gekniggt zumindest jedes 1X7, 1X9 oder 7X7 außer  vielleicht das Flexonit Expander das ist mir aber persönlich zu teuer.


Knigge hat da bei dem Thema nichts mitzureden!
War der überhaupt Angler?
Wenn ja sicher nur Fliegenfischer...

Und Geknickt ist da gar nix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die paar Kringel im (normalen) 7x7 Flexonit sind vielleicht nicht schön, aber deswegen ist mir noch NIE ein Vorfach gerissen.


----------



## csi-zander (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



Wollebre schrieb:


> wer für die dünnen Strippen beim Süßwasserangeln crimpt, kann keine Knoten binden!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh ha, DAS nenne ich mal eine kühne Behauptung!!
> ...


----------



## Bobster (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

*Also nicht böse werden, nur drüber nachdenken.*

Ja, neeee, is klar, kann ja jeder halten wie er will #h

 Nur die 2. Dimension die du jetzt mit ins Spiel bringst, lässt mich schmunzeln |rolleyes

 Tja, warum crimpen, pimpen und blinken diese Herren auf jeder DVD und Titelseite ?

 Genau, verkaufen der eigenen Produkte bis die Welt untergeht :m


----------



## csi-zander (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Upps, das hatte ich jetzt natürlich nicht bedacht, dass diese Profis von der mächtigen Quetschhülsenindustrie so unter Druck gesetzt werden. Und EIGENTLICH viel lieber Knoten in ihre Vorfächer machen würden....
Na ja, was tut man nicht alles für's Überleben?!

Aber jetzt mal ganz realistisch; ich werde Dich nicht vom Knoten abhalten und Du mich nicht von den Hülsen fernhalten können.
Hoffe aber, dass Du diesen Austausch mit genausoviel Humor und leichtem Schmunzeln siehst wie ich?!

Aber auch wenn ich mich wie ein Sprung in der Schallplatte anhöre; was macht Knoten BESSER als Quetschen?? 
(Außer dass Du es kannst?)


----------



## Bobster (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



csi-zander schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn ich mich wie ein Sprung in der Schallplatte anhöre; was macht Knoten BESSER als Quetschen??
> (Außer dass Du es kannst?)


 
 Vertrauen


----------



## thanatos (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

die Frage war doch nach Knoten ,oder????
 nicht was besser ist.Vor vierzig Jahren hab ich noch gelötet
 weils weder passende Hülsen gab und das Material einfach nicht knotbar war ,hat auch super gehalten.
 So nu ´zankt euch weiter!


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



thanatos schrieb:


> die Frage war doch nach Knoten ,oder????
> nicht was besser ist...


danke für den hinweis. hier im AB wirds immer leicht zum "ich ... besser" - auch wenns völlig OT ist.

knoten, jungs: KNOTEN!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



csi-zander schrieb:


> Ich würde Dich nun gerne einmal dazu auffordern, doch kurz zu recherchieren, wie zum Beispiel Leute wie Matze Koch, Thomas Kalweit oder Uli Beyer ihr gebauten Stahlvorfächer präsentieren...
> Genau, gequetscht!!!



Da bewegt sich jetz aber jemand auf seeeeehr dünnem Eis...

Ich kenn ein Video in dem Matze und Thomas den Bau von Vorfächern zeigen:
:mMal mit Hülsen, mal per No-Knot!


----------



## csi-zander (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

jep, Du hast irgendwie recht, ist seeeehr harmonisch geworden hier. ;-))

 Aber Du formulierst meine Ansicht wunderbar;
 Vor 40 jahren wurde gelötet.
 Dann wurde das Material flexibler und knotbar.
 Heute hat sich quetschen von Hülsen durchgesetzt. 
 ...und vielleicht klebt man in 8-10 Jahren seinen Stahl, wer weiß?

 Wenn man es nett ausdrückt, sagt man; laßt den Traditionalisten doch ihre Knoten und/oder ggf. sogar Lötkolben.

 Will man es provokativ oder böse formulieren; einem alten Hund bringst Du keine neuen Tricks mehr bei.

 Nur wenn ein Einsteiger fragt: 'Onkel, wie knotest Du deine Stahlvorfächer'? halte ich es für legitim ihm zu sagen. Heute ist quetschen/crimpen zeitgemäßer. Das ist modern und präzieser.
 ('haltbarer' verkneife ich mir hier mal -obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin- um nicht gleich die nächste Lawiene loszutreten.) )


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Hallo in die Runde,



> Heute ist quetschen/crimpen zeitgemäßer. Das ist modern und präzieser.
> ('haltbarer' verkneife ich mir hier mal -obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin- um nicht gleich die nächste Lawiene loszutreten.)



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Gruß Frank

Ach ja wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## csi-zander (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Da bewegt sich jetz aber jemand auf seeeeehr dünnem Eis...
> 
> Ich kenn ein Video in dem Matze und Thomas den Bau von Vorfächern zeigen:
> :mMal mit Hülsen, mal per No-Knot!




 Oh ha, DEN Link würde ich doch gerne einmal von Dir geschickt bekommen.
 Denn guckst Du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUQu_TjjLds

 ich zitiere schonmal etwas vorab: Minute 3:55: 
 'warum sollt ihr euch überhaupt die Mühe machen, KlemmHülsen, KlemmhülsenZange und Stahlvorfach zu verwenden? Es wird manchmal von den Herstellern behauptet, unser Stahlvorfach ist SO weich, dass man es knoten kann. Das ist keine Lüge, das kann man auch. ABER DURCH DAS KNOTEN GEHT UNGLAUBLICH VIEL TRAGKRAFT VERLOREN (!!!) von der Ästhetik ganz zu schweigen. denn so ein Knoten im Stahlvorfach ist eine ziemliche Krüsselei, das zieht sich unheimlich schlecht zusammen und wird ein ziemlich dicker Humpen. LAßT DIE FINGER DAVON. KLEMMHÜLSEN SIND DIE EINZIG SAUBERE GESCHICHTE...'

 Also wie gesagt, würde mich WIRKLICH interessieren, wo sich der gute Mann widerspricht.

 Gruß vom dünnen Eis


----------



## xxstxr70 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein. Vor 10 Jahren waren meine Augen noch bei 110% Sehkraft, zu der Zeit fand ich die Knoten natürlich sind das einzuge, das beste, etc.

Nun nach weiteren 10 Jahren trage ich ne Lesebrille und liebe NoKnots und Hülsen, was soll uns das sagen:m

PS: sowohl als auch habe ich nie einen Fisch wegen eines schlechten Knoten oder einer nicht funktionierenden Quetschung verloren.


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

eigentlich sollte man diesen ganzen offtopic besserwisserscheixx löschen.

kann man auf 'ne einfache frage nicht mal konkret antworten? 
geht um knoten fürs stahlvorfach und nicht um knoten im kopf.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

@csi-zander
Mir ist es zu blöd, ewig irgendwelche Videos  durchzusehen, um das richtige zu finden, nur weil Du Dich hier rumzustreiten willst.
(Dafür hast Du ja trotzdem genau den Richtigen gefunden...|rolleyes)
Es gibt so viele Filme, in denen sie doch immer nur das gleiche Grundwissen breittreten!|uhoh:
Nur einige Detail variieren halt manchmal ein wenig...

Aber wenn Du suchen willst:
Es ging um die Montage des oberen Drillings, den Thomas fest, Matze ihn dagegen , mit einem abgewandelten No-Knot, verschiebbar montiert.


In dem Thread ging aber es, wie Jose treffend festgestellt hat, um´s Knoten von Stahlvorfächer.
Die Diskussion, ob die Methode praxistauglich ist, sollte unbedingt stehenbleiben!

Du beziehst Dich in Deinen Posts z.T. auf die Aussagen von irgendwelchen Profis, die davon Leben, den Tacklewahn zu pflegen.

Welche Erfahrungen hast Du persönlich mit geknotetem 7x7 Flexonit gesammelt?



> Will man es provokativ oder böse formulieren; einem alten Hund bringst Du keine neuen Tricks mehr bei.
> 
> Nur wenn ein Einsteiger fragt: 'Onkel, wie knotest Du deine  Stahlvorfächer'? halte ich es für legitim ihm zu sagen. Heute ist  quetschen/crimpen zeitgemäßer. Das ist modern und präzieser.
> ('haltbarer' verkneife ich mir hier mal -obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin- um nicht gleich die nächste Lawiene loszutreten.) )


Die Halbarkeit ist aber leider das einzig relevante Kriterium!|znaika:
Alles andere ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks...

Mit Mitte 30 bin ich noch nicht so, wahnsinnig alt, angle aber seit ca. 25 Jahren.
Ich habe bis vor ca. drei Jahren die Aussagen der Fachpresse, unüberprüft, geglaubt und es war selbstverständlich für mich, nur mit Klemmhülsen zu arbeiten.

Aus der Not heraus mußte ich dann doch mal knoten.
Siehe da, völlig wider Erwarten hat es hervorragend gehalten!
Also hab ich weiter experementiert:
Anfangs hab ich die Schlaufe noch gequetscht, inzwischen spar ich mir sogar das.
:mDer alte Hund hat einen neuen Trick gelernt!

Ich verwende Flexonit mit einer, angegebenen, Tragkraft von 10,5 kg und eine 40er Technium (16,2 kg) als Hauptschnur.
Bei unlösbaren Hängern war immer die Hauptschnur das schwächste Glied.
(Ich reiße die Schnur durch langsames Überdehnen ab)
Die Kräfte, die dabei wirken, würden jede Hechtrute brechen lassen und sind um ein vielfaches höher als im härtesten Drill!
Mir ist, obwohl ich wirklich oft am Wasser bin, noch kein einziges Vorfach wegen dem Knoten gerissen.
(Wenn man beschädigte Litzen "übersieht" ist´s eine andere Baustelle...#t)


Gequetscht mag ein Vorfach schöner aussehen.
"Gecrimpt" ist es auch noch modern und zeitgemäß...|rolleyes
:mGeknotet ist es halt "nur" vollkommen praxistauglich!

Wenn das in Frage gestellt wird, werde ich es nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen!
Weil es den Einsteigern vermittelt, daß sie, ohne das nötige Equipment zu kaufen, kein vernüntiges Vorfach basteln können.
Das ist nämlich schlichtweg falsch!

Ich habe das ganze Zeugs, verzichte aber inzwischen oft darauf.
Weil es nicht nötig ist!
Die 40er Hauptschnur habe ich, weil ich meine Tragkraftreserve haben will.
Trotzdem habe ich keinerlei Bedenken (mehr) wenn ich meine Vorfächer knote!

Je weniger Zeit ich zum Angeln habe, desto wichtiger wird mir der Takle-Perfektionismus.
Je öfter ich fische, desto mehr zählen Minimalismus und Praxistauglichkeit.

Diese Erkenntniss wurde mir am Wasser zu Teil.
Nicht beim Anschauen von (verkappten) Werbevideos...

Nix für ungut!

#g


----------



## Wollebre (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*



csi-zander schrieb:


> Wollebre schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wer für die dünnen Strippen beim Süßwasserangeln crimpt, kann keine Knoten binden!
> ...


----------



## Wollebre (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

so einfach und schnell kann Stahl geknotet werden

so wird richtig gecrimpt bzw. gequetscht


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Danke Leute. 


  ich such vor allem fürs Spinnfischen ne knotbare Lösung.


Ich fass trotzdem mal zusammen:

  Nachtschwärmer 78:  No-Knot-"Konten" 

  Elbstint: Non-Knot, http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knoten...lling_mono.htm

  Rusty Rat: Perfection Loop und Grinnerknoten

  deposer: No-Knot-Verbinder. http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product...mpaign=hk-2013

  zandertex: eng gebundenen rapala knoten (siehe sein Foto)

  thanatos: Doppelklinch-,Palomar,oder Grinnerknoten + Einseifen 



Sehr cool wären noch ein paar Links die den Knotvorgang detailliert beschreiben.


Und streitet nicht so viel.  Es geht *nur um die Knoten* hier. Welche ihr macht und welche Erfahrungen  ihr damit gemacht habt. (Trotzdem natürlich ein herzliches Petri für die tollen Fische auf den Bildern)

Petri!


----------



## Schuppi 56 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Knoten für Stahlvorfach*

Also alles  was ich fand hir war die hülsen Quetsch Rechnik die beste was man heut zu tage noch Findet.
Früher waren die Gelötet und hilten  was drauf stan an ragkraft .
Aber suchs mal mit  fasser wickeln und SEK: kleber zu verkleben 
 das hält sehr fest und ist  auch aufzie mässig beste  Variante 
lg


----------

